# Met Greg Nicotero at Wonderfest!



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Attending Wonderfest in Louisville, KY. Greg Nicotero, Executive Producer, Director and SPFX guru of The Walking Dead took time out of his incredibly busy schedule to visit. It was great talking to a most gracious, classy guy!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool.


----------

